# Benji has been to the groomers today



## dave the dog

I really only wanted Benji to have a face and paw trim and nails cut, but we agreed on an allover trim- and I like it! It seems he had a great time.


Before;









And after;

Taken on my phone, so a bit blurry-



















And this is him telling me to stop taking pictures of him!










Happy Christmas everyone!

Meg and Benji xxx


----------



## Donnag

Ahh Benji is stunning before and after. He looks so pleased with himself in the last photo xxx


----------



## csb

He looks gorgeous !


----------



## JulesB

Gorgeous!! They've done a great job with him.

xx


----------



## mariag

My doesn't Benji look handsome with his haircut 
Love that last piccie!!


----------



## Bini

wow, Benji is such a beautiful doggy, love his colour and love the white on his snout  He looks really good with his cut. I really would like to find someone who can do the same job for Cider, he needs it soon!!! might copy a photo if you dont mind, to show


----------



## Mogdog

Perfect! Benji is gorgeous, love his colouring.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

The last picture looks like them a cartoon dog smiles! It's brill  I love it


----------



## kendal

wow what a thick coat he has. 

he looks lovely.


----------



## lady amanda

Such a nice cut! and that last pic is GREAT!! hahah so cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Oh Benji, Benji, Benji, you look amazing!


----------



## Sarette

Looking good Benji! xx


----------



## dave the dog

Thank you for your comments. I have found a lovely groomer for anyone looking for one in SW London.

X


----------



## ali-s.j.

You are one handsome dude Benji


----------



## puppylove

What a stunning poo and such a lovely colour.


----------



## M&M's mummy

He is gorg!!!! love his colouring and what a lovely thick coat.


----------



## Kirsty

What a cutie-pie xxx


----------



## Freddies Mum

Wow, Benji is beautiful, before and after!


----------



## Sequin

Lovely Benji! Gorgeous before and after.
How often do you get him trimmed?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

I think I might be a little bit in love with Benji! He's gorgeous!


----------



## DONNA

One word Benji SEXY!!
Love it what a great cut


----------



## DONNA

Forgot to say wheres Benji from i love his colouring dx


----------



## dave the dog

DONNA said:


> Forgot to say wheres Benji from i love his colouring dx


Hi Donna

Benji is from Marley Doodles (Thirza) in Gloucestershire. He has a few relatives on the forum. Thirza has bred some lovely apricots and reds.

Meg x


----------



## dave the dog

Sequin said:


> Lovely Benji! Gorgeous before and after.
> How often do you get him trimmed?


Hi Sarah

This was his first trim. I would like to keep him with a shortish teddy bear cut. The groomer suggested we come back in about 3 months. I was finding the big muddy paws hard work!

Meg x


----------

